# patchouli price coming down a bit?



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Aug 17, 2008)

I was avoiding patchouli because of the huge price tag, but i was looking at some pricees a few minutes ago and it seems to be coming down just a smidge....or is this just wishful thinking?

how much patchouli do you add to get a good scent. i did a sweet orange & patchouli a while ago, just used a smidge, like 1/2 oz in 4lbs and it just had a hint of background patchouli.


----------



## Woodi (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, I hope it does come down, I'm running low.

I use patchouli as half my scent for orange patch, or lime patch or any of the citruses, which fade quickly without it.

So: half an ounce per pound is my usual scent formula. This would mean 1/4 orange and 1/4 patchouli to me.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks woodi. i'll try that ratio. i didn't want to go hog wild and add more than i really needed. i only have about 4 oz....
i'm gonna give a 1lb batch a try and see how it comes out.


----------

